# the devoids



## Quantz

This a text where several authors mention the "Devoids".
These are "recreative killer", who kill for their recreation.
They feel.

"They are emotionnally devoid and their recreational thrill
comes from abducting people and putting them to a painful death.
We call these killers the Devoids."

J'ai songé à Démunis, Destitués. Démunis m'ennuie car le démuni est en général une victime et non un assassin.  J'ai recherché dans le vocabulaire psychiatrique : rien.


----------



## keumar83

Les tueurs en série/serial killers sans états d'âme / de sang froid ? Difficile de rendre cette idée en un mot...


----------



## Quantz

Non, hélas, le but est de trouver un nom qui puisse intituler une catégorie aussi immédiate, comme on dirait les Violeurs ou les Saucissonneurs.


----------



## keumar83

Les Insensibles ? Les Coeurs de pierre ?


----------



## Xavier11222

Les Dépourvus ?


----------



## Quantz

Oui, j'y ai aussi songé, mais je vise un terme plus saisissant. Pensé à Dépourvus, Desséchés, etc. 
Pas facile.


----------



## Ellea1

Les désenchantés?
Les déséquilibrés? voire les détraqués?
Les despotes?
Les sadiques?


----------



## Quantz

L'idée est de conserver la notion de privation, de vide, de manque (il leur manque une case… émotionnelle)


----------



## keumar83

Les Dévoyés ?


----------



## Xavier11222

La chasse au synonymes m'a fait arriver à Dégarnis. Celui-là ne marche pas. 
Les désertés ? Néantisés (post-phenomenology killers) ? Les Vacants (meh) ? 
Les Impassibles ? 
Les joueurs ?

_Incomplets Lacunaires Tronqués ?_


----------



## Ellea1

Les détachés?
Les désaffectés?
Les engourdis?


----------



## C_Nat

Si ils manquent de sentiments, je propose 'aphatique' qui est parfois un élément utilisé pour décrire certains criminels mais je ne sais pas si cela défini exactement devoids.


----------



## Quantz

Merci à tous.
La difficulté, c'est que le terme doit posséder trois aspects :
- avoir une résonance psychiatrique
- pouvoir servir d'adjectif et de substantif : on parle des "Devoid" comme d'une catégorie de criminels, mais à d'autres endroits d'individus _devoid_.
- manifester le vide, la privation.

En effet, en français, cela donne sûrement un mot en _*a*-_ ou en *de*- privatif.


----------



## Cath.S.

Ce lien devrait t'être utile, parce qu'il me semble que tu fais fausse route en cherchant un terme à consonance scientifique.
Personnellement je les appellerais simplement les _Vides_.


----------



## Quantz

Remarkable lead, Cath.
But if I read correctly this entry in Corsini, it says "without conscience ou emotion. Similar to psychopath or sociopath." It has a scientific and law enforcement meaning though.


----------



## pointvirgule

Pourquoi pas _les Sans_ ?


----------



## Ellea1

les anesthésiés?

I think Keumar got it with "les dévoyés",

les déficients?
les dépossédés?


----------



## Cath.S.

pointvirgule said:


> Pourquoi pas _les Sans_ ?


 Imnsho.


----------



## Quantz

Je cherche encore…

_Destitués_.
_Dépouillés_.
_Disgraciés_.


----------



## Ellea1

Yours are good. Especially "les dépouillés"

Les desséchés?
Les débridés?
Les desservis?
Les dissolus?


----------



## Quantz

Décidé : les Individus Vides


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour, 

Je viens de découvrir ce fil, et j'avais pensé à « _les Dénués_ » (dans le sens abstrait, p. ex : _dénué de remords/de tout sentiment humain_...) mais c'était avant de lire cette suggestion : 





pointvirgule said:


> Pourquoi pas _les Sans_ ?


   J'aime beaucoup!

Mais bon... la décision semble avoir été prise.


----------



## Ellea1

I like "les dénués" better than "les individus vides"


----------



## pointvirgule

Nicomon said:


> Je viens de découvrir ce fil, et j'avais pensé à « _les Dénués_ » (dans le sens abstrait, p. ex : _dénué de remords/de tout sentiment humain_...)


 De tous les mots en _de-_ privatif du dictionnaire, c'est celui qui équivaut le mieux à _devoid_. Ce serait mon deuxième choix, et de très près.

Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas la raison d'être du mot _Individus _dans le choix de Q.


----------



## mgarizona

My two cents:

Les Sans does have the advantage at least of not being a substantivized adjective, which The Devoids is also not. I'm not surprised Cath found it to be dismissed as a slang term, since it doesn't really seem to separate the persons described from other, more time-tested designations. I would read Devoids as a sort of portmanteau word, combining 'deviant' and 'void." Personally I think Richard Hell was much cleverer in coining the phrase "Voidoid" back in the 70s, but I digress. I would suggest that any attempt to Gallicize this should rely on that beautiful French tradition of hyphenate locutions, like _les va-nu-pieds_, etc. I don't know, les tue-sans-de-sens or something. For a true Francophone to decide.


----------



## Quantz

It's really a complicated matter.
Les Dénués could do, but I have then a chapter about a man who is
The Devoid.
Le Dénué in french won't do.
Les Dénués, yes. Singular Le Dénué won't simply do.
Reason why I thought of Les Destitué, because singular Le Destitué works too.


----------



## Cath.S.

Une autre idée : _Le Lacunaire_.


----------



## Quantz

Lacune est une bonne idée mais Lacunaire est peut-être trop littéraire.


----------



## Dontstepback

Les sans affects ?


----------



## Quantz

Il me semble que le privatif de- est plus efficace, mais il y a peut-être une solution avec sans + ??.
Ou alors : les Désaffectés.


----------



## Cath.S.

Le Sans-motifs.


----------



## Ellea1

Destitués? A t'il perdu sa capacité à éprouver des émotions ou en a t'il toujours manqué?

désaffectés, I like this one too. 

Les démembrés?
Les décentrés?

I think we have given all words starting with "dé", haven't we?


----------



## Nicomon

Ellea1 said:


> I think we have given all words starting with "dé", haven't we?


  I think so too... however not that many would be translated to "_devoid_" if the translation was done backwards. 

To me, devoid is either _dépourvu_ or _dénué_.  And I still like pointvirgule's solution... _sans  _(and nothing else after)

But the choice isn't mine to make.


----------



## Quantz

Nicomon said:


> I think so too... however not that many would be translated to "_devoid_" if the translation was done backwards.
> 
> To me, devoid is either _dépourvu_ or _dénué_.  And I still like pointvirgule's solution... _sans  _(and nothing else after)
> 
> But the choice isn't mine to make.



As said for several reasons, "Sans" is impossible.
One of these men is call "The Devoid", it's his title. 
In french, "Le Sans" means strictly nothing.
To have something that works under plural and singular occurences, it's pretty tricky.
Le Dénué… 
Le Dépourvu 
Le Destitué, Le Désaffecté


----------



## Dontstepback

Le désaffecté, ça fait un peu entrepôt...


----------



## Dontstepback

Destitué, ce serait pour un statut, un titre, alors qu'en fait tu viens de lui en donner un.


----------



## Quantz

Dontstepback said:


> Le désaffecté, ça fait un peu entrepôt...



Sauf si on lit bien littéralement : "Celui qui n'a pas d'affects" (or, il est décrit ainsi dans le texte). Le terme "devoid" en anglais fait partie du vocabulaire de la psychologie.



Dontstepback said:


> Destitué, ce serait pour un statut, un titre, alors qu'en fait tu viens de lui en donner un.



Je n'ai pas compris celle-ci… De lui en donner un ?


----------



## Dontstepback

De titre... "The Devoid". 

Oui pour ton explication mais je ne pense pas que ce terme existe en français, donc ça évoque tout de suite un lieu. Et si tu rusais ? Le dés-affecté ?


----------



## Ellea1

Les dissociés?


----------



## Quantz

Dontstepback said:


> De titre... "The Devoid".
> 
> Oui pour ton explication mais je ne pense pas que ce terme existe en français, donc ça évoque tout de suite un lieu. Et si tu rusais ? Le dés-affecté ?



Tut-tut, la langue est plus riche qu'on ne croit :
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/désaffecté



Ellea1 said:


> Les dissociés?


Pas mal non plus, mais cela évoque un schizo, alors qu'il est question plutôt de la banalité du mal : des gens banaux, qui ne ressentent rien, comme Eichmann tel que le décrit Arendt à Jerusalem.


----------



## Dontstepback

Quantz said:


> Tut-tut, la langue est plus riche qu'on ne croit :
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/désaffecté
> 
> J'espère juste que tu donneras en note de bas de page le lien pour cet excellent site.   Le lecteur risque d'avoir du mal à te suivre, sinon.
> D'autre part, si j'ai bien compris l'exemple de Gide, c'est quelqu'un qui perd ses sentiments, pas quelqu'un qui en a toujours été dénué.
> 
> 
> Pas mal non plus, mais cela évoque un schizo, alors qu'il est question plutôt de la banalité du mal : des gens banaux, qui ne ressentent rien, comme Eichmann tel que le décrit Arendt à Jerusalem.



Exact. Phénomène de dissociation ou clivage, ce n'est pas la même chose.


----------



## Cath.S.

Seuls les fours et les moulins sont ban*aux*. Les gens, eux, sont ban*als*.


----------



## Quantz

Cath.S. said:


> Seuls les fours et les moulins sont ban*aux*. Les gens, eux, sont ban*als*.



Quelques nuances, chère Cath… 
*Rem.* Grev. 1964, p. 293, § 358, écrit au sujet du plur. de l'adj. : _Banal,_ employé comme terme de féodalité, fait au pluriel masculin _banaux_ : _Fours banaux._ Dans l'emploi ordinaire, il fait généralement _banals_ : _Des compliments banals (Ac.)._ (...) mais, dans cet emploi on dit aussi _banaux_ : _Un des banaux accidents _(Fr. Jammes, _M. le Curé d'Ozeron,_ p. 218). Pour _Gramm. Lar. _1964, p. 196, § 298, ,,l'usage hésite entre _banals_ et _banaux_``. _Cf._ aussi _Ortho-vert_ 1966, p. 46 : ,,Il est toute une série d'adjectifs en _al_ qui ne sont pas usités, au masculin pluriel _(pénal)_ ou dont le pluriel est mal défini. Pour cette raison, on évite d'employer ces derniers au masculin pluriel; ce sont : _astral, austral, banal, boréal, frugal, jovial, matinal, papal, pluvial, tonal,_ etc.``


----------



## Dontstepback

Une preuve, s'il en est, que vous allez froisser le lecteur moyen avec trop de subtilités, cher Quantz.


----------



## Cath.S.

Il me semble en effet plus sage de les _éviter._ 
Ceci dit, je considère que _banaux_ dans le sens d'_ordinaires_ ne reflète pas l'usage moderne. 
Enfin, désolée pour le hors-sujet, je ferme la parenthèse.


----------



## Quantz

Dontstepback said:


> Une preuve, s'il en est, que vous allez froisser le lecteur moyen avec trop de subtilités, cher Quantz.



Oui, oui, je vais défroisser au contraire, id est lisser.


Cath.S. said:


> Il me semble en effet plus sage de les _éviter._
> Ceci dit, je considère que _banaux_ dans le sens d'_ordinaires_ ne reflète pas l'usage moderne.
> Enfin, désolée pour le hors-sujet, je ferme la parenthèse.



Point du tout, le rappel était sain…


----------



## hampton.mc

Cath.S. said:


> Il me semble en effet plus sage de les _éviter._
> *Ceci dit*, je considère que _banaux_ dans le sens d'_ordinaires_ ne reflète pas l'usage moderne.
> Enfin, désolée pour le hors-sujet, je ferme la parenthèse.



Puisque nous en sommes au cours de français chère Cath.S. et en toute amitié, je me permets de te faire remarquer que "ceci dit" n'existe pas non plus...  l’expression « ceci dit » n’existe pas. Il faut dire « cela a été dit » ou « ceci va être dit », mais ceci dit ne peut être, étant donné que ce qui n’existe pas encore ne peut être au passé. C’est un non-sens.


----------



## Cath.S.

Hampton mc, Voici deux fils où cet épineux sujet a déjà été discuté en long, en large et en travers 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=695302&highlight=ceci+dit+cela
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1227114


----------



## pointvirgule

hampton.mc said:


> Puisque nous en sommes au cours de français chère Cath.S. et en toute amitié, je me permets de te faire remarquer que "ceci dit" n'existe pas non plus...


_Cela, _dans Cnrtl :


> *Rem. *_Ceci dit_ est plus cour. que _cela dit (cf. ceci)._


----------



## hampton.mc

Il semblerait que les avis divergent... dans le doute je ne m'abstiens pas et vais m'adresser directement à Dieu plutôt qu'à ses saints 
Def de Ceci dans le dictionnaire de l'Académie française :
CECI pr. dém. neutre, forme renforcée de ce. XIIIe siècle. Composé de ce, pronom démonstratif, et de ci, adverbe.
 1. Par opposition à cela, indique un objet présent, un fait actuel, la chose dont on parle. Ceci m'appartient. Ceci ne regarde que moi. Que veut dire ceci ? Qu'est-ce que ceci ? Tout ceci est bien compliqué !  *Annonce ce dont on va parler, ce qui va suivre.* Dites ceci de ma part à vos amis. Retenez bien ceci. Sachez ceci.
Def de Cela :
CELA pr. dém. neutre. (On dit aussi, toujours familièrement, Ça, voir ce mot.) XIIIe siècle. Composé de ce II, pronom démonstratif, et de l'adverbe là.
 1. Désigne une chose, remplace *une idée, une action déjà exprimée*. Buvez cela. Ne faites pas cela ! J'ai déjà refusé ; malgré cela, il insiste. « Viendrez-vous ? - Cela se peut. » Il doit prendre ses médicaments : sans cela, il ne guérira pas. *Cela dit*, cela étant.


----------



## Naokun

Les déficients ?

J'aime bien les dévoyés ^^


----------



## Quantz

Naokun said:


> Les déficients ?
> 
> J'aime bien les dévoyés ^^



Dévoyé : non, connotation morale impossible
Déficient : pas loin. Seul ennui : il est dit dans le texte qu'ils sont sains d'esprit. Donc pas déficients (mentaux). C'est le propre de ces individus qui n'ont aucune notion du mal  et du bien.


----------



## hampton.mc

Que pense tu des Damnés ?


----------



## Quantz

Connotation morale et politique et Visconti n'apprécierait pas.


----------



## hampton.mc

et les Diaboliques ? en hommage à notre chère Simone...


----------



## Quantz

Non, il faut éviter les références cinématographiques.
J'avais pensé à Désaxé, mais impossible à cause des Misfits.
Et la composante psychiatrique est indispensable.


----------



## Nicomon

Quantz said:


> As said for several reasons, "Sans" is impossible.
> One of these men is called "The Devoid", it's his title.
> In French, "Le Sans" means strictly nothing. Point taken
> Le Dénué…  I don't see why not
> Le Dépourvu  I don't see why not either
> Le Destitué, Le Désaffecté  I don't have to agree


 As I said, the decision isn't mine to make.

However in my opinion, wanting to translate "_devoid_" by _destitué/désaffecté _is _devoid _of any meaning, too. 

Your opening sentence is this : 





> "They are *emotionnally* devoid and their recreational thrill comes from abducting people and putting them to a painful death.
> We call these killers the Devoids."


 
And then you said : 





> L'idée est de conserver la notion de privation, *de vide, de manque* (il leur manque une case… *émotionnelle*)


 
Je dirais sans problème _dénué d'émotion / vide d'émotion / sans émotion. _Mais je ne dirais sûrement pas _destitués ou désaffectés d'émotion_.  

Last suggestion, and I'm signing off : _*L'Exempt? Les Exempts?*_


----------



## Quantz

Nicomon,
As said before, this is difficult because I need it to work mainlky as a substantive — Les Désaffectés — Les Destitués — and also Le Désaffecté — Le Destitué.
I don't have to write "… d'émotion". It has to stand by itself.
And again, désaffecté in french can also mean "deprived, devoid of affects".
Then, in french, an "Exempt" is another story, not related to psychiatry.


----------



## Nicomon

Quantz said:


> And again, désaffecté in French can also mean "deprived, devoid of affects".


 Well, then, I must be lacking in vocabulary. 

I understood, as well as I'm sure everyone who participated in this thread that you are looking for a word to work as a substantive. However, I can't help thinking that _désaffecté/destitué_ wouldn't be understood as _devoid _by the common reader.   Have it your way.


----------



## mgarizona

Perhaps this is a good moment for me to try to reiterate that "Devoid" would also not be understood as meaning what this jargon usage wants it to mean by the standard speaker/reader of English. "Devoid" all by itself means even less than _sans_. You need to say "devoid *of*" to equal _sans_. Nothing in the meaning of 'devoid' expresses the notion in question. This is word-play of the most offhanded nature.

That being the case I'm not surprised you're having trouble finding any word that actually 'means' what this word is here said to mean. The English word doesn't mean it either. Nor would any other English word I can imagine. The authors have simply declared a new definition for a word they've chosen through whatever gamesmanship of their own. 

You might as well declare that _Les Afins_ describes psychopaths. I'm sure some sort of narrative could be constructed to support yr claim.


----------



## Surfin' Bird

Quelqu'un, au début de ce fil, a proposé "les détachés" et cette suggestion est passée inaperçue, noyée par toutes les autres.

Personnellement, je la trouve bien car elle évoque clairement l'idée de distance entre le crime et son auteur, entre l'acte et sa gravité, etc.


----------



## Dontstepback

Si tu veux mon avis, Quantz, tu as une tendresse particulière pour le terme "désaffecté".

 Le problème est que les participants de ce fil t'ont fait part de leurs réserves, et encore ils connaissent le terme de départ et ton dilemme. Qu'en sera-t-il du lecteur lambda ? 

Je suis d'accord que "devoid" tout seul en anglais est tout aussi étrange. 
Si tu veux garder une formule en dé- : de tout ce que j'ai lu je préfère aussi les détachés, ou les dés-affectés ( charité bien ordonnée... ). 
Ou une formule avec sans : les sans affects, les sans coeur.

Cela me semble difficile de faire mieux.


----------



## mgarizona

"Devoid" is, in English, an orphan word, the past participle of a verb no longer in use, which entered English by way of French: désvuider = dévider.

So, _Les Dévidés_ would be an option.

I'm thinking though that I was closer to the truth than I realized when I compared this term to Richard Hell's Voidoids. Since the popularization of the words 'android' and 'humanoid' in 50's science fiction, the suffix -oid has taken on a new function with slang terms like 'freakazoid,' 'wasteoid,' 'spazoid.' The idea is the person is in fact only quasi-human, of whatever subtype: freak, waster, spazz, as the case may be. The usage carries over from 'android'/'humanoid' the notion the the person in question is not entirely human. Is human in form only.

The authors here may be suggesting that the type in question is '*dev*olved,' has reverted back to a more basic animal than modern man is supposed to be. Or as I suggested earlier they may have had the word '*dev*iant' in mind. Or maybe it's another '*dev*' I'm not thinking of. In any case, this 'devolved humanoid' or 'deviant humanoid' or 'dev-whatever humanoid' is abridged to a '*dev*-oid.' At least in this way the usage in English has some sense, while none exists with the word 'devoid' per se without some serious etymological skulduggery.


----------



## Cath.S.

mgarizona said:


> "Devoid" is, in English, an orphan word, the past participle of a verb no longer in use, which entered English by way of French: désvuider = dévider.
> 
> So, _Les Dévidés_ would be an option.
> 
> I'm thinking though that I was closer to the truth than I realized when I compared this term to Richard Hell's Voidoids. Since the popularization of the words 'android' and 'humanoid' in 50's science fiction, the suffix -oid has taken on a new function with slang terms like 'freakazoid,' 'wasteoid,' 'spazoid.' The idea is the person is in fact only quasi-human, of whatever subtype: freak, waster, spazz, as the case may be. The usage carries over from 'android'/'humanoid' the notion the the person in question is not entirely human. Is human in form only.
> 
> The authors here may be suggesting that the type in question is '*dev*olved,' has reverted back to a more basic animal than modern man is supposed to be. Or as I suggested earlier they may have had the word '*dev*iant' in mind. Or maybe it's another '*dev*' I'm not thinking of. In any case, this 'devolved humanoid' or 'deviant humanoid' or 'dev-whatever humanoid' is abridged to a '*dev*-oid.' At least in this way the usage in English has some sense, while none exists with the word 'devoid' per se without some serious etymological skulduggery.


_Le Chaînon Manqué_ ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je m'étais bien juré de ne pas revenir sur ce fil, mais bon... j'ai trouvé *cette page*, sur laquelle il est notamment écrit "No soul".

_*Le(s) Sans Âme?*_ (ils l'ont donnée au diable)  

_Les Dévidés_ est ma foi assez proche de _Les Vides_, que Cath a suggéré au début de ce long fil (#14).


----------



## A-class-act

dépourvu,dénué,exempt???


----------



## Cath.S.

_L'Inhumanoïde_.


----------



## Nicomon

A-class-act said:


> dépourvu,dénué,exempt???


 Tous déjà suggérés... mais Quantz les a rejetés tous les trois. 

Pas mal, _L'Inhumanoïde_, Cath.


----------



## pointvirgule

_Le Vidoïde._


----------



## Cath.S.

pointvirgule said:


> _Le Vidoïde._


Salut PV, 

ça traduirait bien _The_ _Voidoids_ cités par MgAz. 

Salut Nico, merci.


----------



## mgarizona

Yes, I like _Les Inhumanoïdes_ too. (Perhaps Cath or someone can explain to my densely Anglophonic self why it oughtn't to be _Les Inhuma*i*noïdes_ ???) It nicely skirts the issue that, to my knowledge, the suffix -oïde in French does not share the attenuated usage -oid has developed in English. 

Perhaps we can find other nouns that these Devoids are in fact "similar to," and proceed from there?

Les Zomboïdes ???
Les Insensibloïdes ???


----------



## pointvirgule

mgarizona said:


> (Perhaps Cath or someone can explain to my densely Anglophonic self why it oughtn't to be _Les Inhuma*i*noïdes_ ???)


For the same reason we don't say l'_huma*i*nité_ but l'_humanité _(from the Latin _humanus_, _humanitas_).


----------



## A-class-act

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/devoid
Vous pouvez choisir Français.Le dictionnaire donnera Dépourvu/dénué.


----------

